# HS Basketball + 4 AB800's = Success!



## iflynething (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm a freelancer for the local paper. $1,500 in sitting Paul Buff equipment. Figured I'd use it for some better shots for the paper.

 Here are some of the better ones.Set up was 4 AB800 in each corner of the gym set at full power and 13ft on Paul's heavy duty stands and triggered by Paul's OEM's

All shot with D3 and either 20-35 or 70-200 2.8. At....wait for it....ISO 400, 1/250th and f/5.6 

This one they used as front for the sport
1






2





3





4





5






I enjoyed being able to strobe a gym. I hope to continue to do this when I have future assignments.

~Michael~


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 3, 2011)

First is the best by far


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 3, 2011)

I like #2 as well


----------



## iflynething (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Rotanimod!

Michael~


----------



## BlairWright (Dec 3, 2011)

The first shot is great, nice action shot and it's sharp as a tack. Just a touch of distortion most wouldn't notice.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Dec 3, 2011)

Very cool, it's really producing some harsh shadows though.  Wonder how they avoid that in like NBA, or maybe they just don't use those photos.  What were you able to get for settings before the strobes?


----------



## fatnhappy (Dec 3, 2011)

Really nice. I use to play for my hs and I wish the journalism guys there were able to take photos like these


----------



## iflynething (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks. Usually, I shoot ISO3200 at 2.8 and 1/500th. That's about the same for more gyms.

What would be nice was if I had the four on the ground and four others in the rafters.....

Michael


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 4, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Very cool, it's really producing some harsh shadows though. Wonder how they avoid that in like NBA, or maybe they just don't use those photos. What were you able to get for settings before the strobes?



Strobes are high in the ceilings, hanging off the catwalks for pro sports.  You can  watch the strobes going off when watching any NHL games, once you see them though, you will always see them.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 4, 2011)

First shot is great, the one with the two girls fighting for the ball is nice as well, the others are pretty average, the strobes on all but two gave you better light not better action images.  Still takes timing and with the lights, once you get that down, you'll end up will a batch of shots like the first one.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 4, 2011)

I notice all the strobes when I watch any NBA game.....

They did give better lighting but I didn't want to shoot too much and anger anyone. Since this was high school, they're not used to being lighted like this and I felt if I shot too much to get "better" shots it would interfere with the players.

~Michael~


----------



## Kstorm (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice pics! I really like the first one. I wish there were some shots of York in there.


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 4, 2011)

iflynething said:


> Thanks. Usually, I shoot ISO3200 at 2.8 and 1/500th. That's about the same for more gyms.
> 
> What would be nice was if I had the four on the ground and four others in the rafters.....
> 
> Michael



Have you tried speedlites on the ground? Curious as to how much they will work!


----------



## iflynething (Dec 4, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> iflynething said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. Usually, I shoot ISO3200 at 2.8 and 1/500th. That's about the same for more gyms.
> ...



I have not. I only have 1 SB-800 for a speedlight. I don't think they would put off enough power anyways?



Kstorm said:


> Very nice pics! I really like the first one. I wish there were some shots of York in there.



Thanks! York didn't play that night

~Michael~


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 4, 2011)

I wouldn't expect them to illuminate the gym, but I am wondering if they'd work for those trouble spots at the ends of the gym/basket that I am constantly having.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 5, 2011)

The trouble with keeping strobes at ground level is the chance that they will get knocked over, hit with a ball, or by fans and be more of a distraction to the players.  If you can just light one basket, that way you just concentrate on that end.  When I  used strobes to shoot in the NHL, I had one end lit and just concentrated on play from the blueline to the net.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 6, 2011)

MLeeK said:


> I wouldn't expect them to illuminate the gym, but I am wondering if they'd work for those trouble spots at the ends of the gym/basket that I am constantly having.



So just have the lights right at the corner of the court?



imagemaker46 said:


> The trouble with keeping strobes at ground level is the chance that they will get knocked over, hit with a ball, or by fans and be more of a distraction to the players.  If you can just light one basket, that way you just concentrate on that end.  When I  used strobes to shoot in the NHL, I had one end lit and just concentrated on play from the blueline to the net.



I had that problem becaue people dont watch out and most of the time they don't care.

~Michael~


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice shots.  I've been to that gym a few times.  I grew up in North Augusta, we played Rock Hill and South Pointe a bit.


----------



## iflynething (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks, SP doesn't seem to shine as much in basketball as they do in football but they're still good.

Thank you though.

~Michael~


----------



## fjrabon (Dec 6, 2011)

iflynething said:


> Thanks, SP doesn't seem to shine as much in basketball as they do in football but they're still good.
> 
> Thank you though.
> 
> ~Michael~



haha, yeah.  I'm a USC alum, so I'm very thankful to you guys for Jadeveon Clowney.


----------



## Destin (Dec 6, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, it's really producing some harsh shadows though. Wonder how they avoid that in like NBA, or maybe they just don't use those photos. What were you able to get for settings before the strobes?
> ...



Funny you say that. Learning photography ruined watching hockey for me... I can't watch it anymore without getting super annoyed by the strobes. Never EVER noticed that they were going off until I learned that they were there in a BTS video.


----------

